# Seat discussons...



## Syncronicity (Aug 1, 2000)

I'm curious as to the sales of Seat cars worldwide. My understanding is that Seats are barely different than their VW counterparts, with exception to loss of some of the "options". So on that note, and with the availability of them in Europe and such, how come the Seat presence is so small? Are sales that limited? Virtually nobody on VWVortex (albeit mostly North American) mentions or owns Seats.


----------



## [email protected] (May 25, 2004)

*Re: Some answers*

Hi guys, 
I often read all the interesting topics on this forum (Audi, VW...both owned) but HAVE TO react on the SEAT questions (also owned). So got myself a login name!








Eversince the VW Group bought SEAT and interfered with the design and production of the SEAT cars, the quality and exteriour improved enormous! How does VW and SEAT compare or differ?
- Quality of SEAT is the same as VW (minor differences)
- SEAT positioned in the marked as more sportive brand
- SEAT uses AUDI engines (2.8 V6, 1.8T 180, 1.8T 210 1.8T 225)
- SEAT cheaper then VW
- SEAT Leon Cupra R most attractive car (225pk FWD, 1250kg)
- SEAT Leon Cupra R stands out very well compared to Honda Civic Type-R, Ford Focus RS, Golf R32, Alfa Romeo 147 GTA etc (value for money, great performance due to engine/low-weight) 
- SEAT sales rising because of above.
The SEAT Leon is a great alternative for VW Golf. The VW Golf is seen in Europe on every street corner and used a lot as a company car. When you consider the quality of SEAT is the same and prices are lower, you can imagine why you see SEAT cars are seen more often in Europe. Of course you have to fall for the looks as well.
Leon Cupra R is tuned a lot. Only chipping will result in 260bhp and with it's relatively low weight, the car accelerates very quick. Combined with lower springs and 19" wheels, you've got yourself a beauty!
Best regards,
Erik (TTCoupe)
Amsterdam, The Netherlands


----------



## Syncronicity (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Seat discussons... (Syncronicity)*

Thanks for the info, but I am fairly knowledgable of the technical attributes of the cars. I was more interested in the sales margin SEAT has. They don't seem to make a lot of sales. I saw very few in Europe.


----------



## kayos (Dec 20, 2002)

Well in Ireland SEAT have been getting more and more popular over the past few years. There are plenty of them on the road you just missed them







.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (kayos)*

And go to Spain if you want to see SEATs. For example the Ibiza is far more common there than the VW Polo.


----------



## A2gtirulz (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: Seat discussons... (Syncronicity)*

Agreed, Seat is becoming more popular and reliable with VW behind them.
We only bought Seat because it is much cheaper, yet the same as VW. SEat is to VW in the same way Chevrolet is to GM. Same car different name, different price.
What part of Europe did you go? Depending on where you go, "automobile demographics" change.
TTCoupe kinda answered your question. Sales have been improving recently do to the reasons he stated. Sales are not limited, they are just now becoming a more popular car. Give them time and we will see much more of them.


----------



## slamn12 (Feb 21, 1999)

*Re: Seat discussons... (A2gtirulz)*

Have seen 2 different SEATS here in south San Diego. Both lowered with nice rims. Both are registered in MEXICO. Will have to talk with the guys next time I see them.


----------



## kayos (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Seat discussons... (slamn12)*

Ya I heard they sell the SEAT's in Mexico alright.
Do they still run the nights down at the Qualcom stadium? I meant to go the last time I was over but never made it. Must head back over sometime as San Deigo is one cool spot.. esp OB and PB.


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: Seat discussons... (kayos)*

would the leon be compareable to the vw jetta and golf as far as size goes? Is the leon based off the A4 platform?


----------



## a2jettagl (Dec 20, 1999)

*Re: Seat discussons... (VWJTI1.8T)*

The current Leon is on the A4 platform. Comparing stats from the Mexican Leon and Jetta brochures gives the following info:
Length: Leon 4184 mm Jetta 4376 mm
Width: 1742 mm 1735 mm
Height: 1439 mm 1446 mm
Wheel base: 2513 mm 2513 mm
Base engine in the Leon is a 20v 1.8 (125 hp), base in the Jetta is the 8v 2.0 (115 hp), both are available with the 180hp 1.8T.


----------



## azul (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: Seat discussons... (a2jettagl)*

There is also a Mexican registered Audi A3 at my school.
If you ever get to Spain, you will see tons of SEATs.
I would love to see SEAT come state side. As VW moves up into a more luxury based line up, SEAT could take over as the performance choice in small cars. What made the older VWs so great was there small size and good power. If we could get the lighter VWAG cars with the more powerful motors, I do think that you would see a large push in sales. On the same note, I am sure that VW USA would not like to see a SEAT USA as it would take from VW sales.
Just out of curiosity, when did VW take over SEAT? Or, Skoda even?


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: Seat discussons... (a2jettagl)*

well I'm looking into doing a front end conversion like you can do w/ the gti and jetta but with a gti and leon. Do you think it will work? I noticed there are some modifications required to the fender because the GTI goes straight up where as the leon follows the door a little bit othere than that is there any other problems I may run into?


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: Seat discussons... (azul)*


_Quote, originally posted by *azul* »_
Just out of curiosity, when did VW take over SEAT? Or, Skoda even?

well not sure but when you buy a vw part the box says "audi vw skoda seat etc." all over it lol


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Seat discussons... (VWJTI1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *azul* »_
Just out of curiosity, when did VW take over SEAT? Or, Skoda even?


From SEAT.es:

_Quote »_
1986:
En junio Volkswagen adquiere el 51% de las acciones de SEAT y a finales de año incrementa su participación hasta el 75%.


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: Seat discussons... (Son of a B...5er!)*

does anyone have pictures of a seat w/o the front bumper and fenders on or pics of the engine bay?


----------



## SwedSpin (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: Seat discussons... (VWJTI1.8T)*

Lots of pics of my car (Seat Leon Turbo 4wd) here: 
http://www.klucken.se/marten3.htm
Same car with 4 diffrent "upgrades".
Pics of enginebay almost last (down).
http://www.klucken.se


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Seat discussons... (SwedSpin)*

Wow, you've spent some kronors on the León!
Here are my next plans...
From this...








...to this








But let's see...










_Modified by Son of a B...5er! at 2:15 PM 7-2-2004_


----------



## 2manvr6 (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: Seat discussons... (Son of a B...5er!)*

more pics please


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Seat discussons... (2manvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2manvr6* »_more pics please









Of what?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Seat discussons... (Son of a B...5er!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Son of a B...5er!* »_
Of what?









Sun nimi on AINA nahtavana talla Seatin alla








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeromain
Hei onks sulla mulle joku ysi viis nolla nolla viela?? I'll pay!


----------



## 2manvr6 (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: Seat discussons... (Cullen)*

pics of seats, leon cupra r, the small one thats like the lupo, anything!!!!


----------



## chuppacupra (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Seat discussons... (2manvr6)*


----------



## chuppacupra (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Seat discussons... (chuppacupra)*


----------



## chuppacupra (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Seat discussons... (chuppacupra)*


----------



## chuppacupra (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Seat discussons... (chuppacupra)*


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: Seat discussons... (chuppacupra)*









What year and model is this car? Is it based off the A4 platform I'm looking in to doing a seat to GTI front endconversion since we can't get the seats in the USA I want the closest thing possible. Please any help would be appreciated This car looks like the best fir for the fenders because of the lines by the doors that go straight unlike the other models I have seen thanks again for all your help.


----------



## A2gtirulz (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: Seat discussons... (VWJTI1.8T)*

That's an Ibiza, and it is off the Polo platform and not the A4. I'm not gonna say you can't do it because I've seen crazy stuff before. So if you can, more power to you.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Seat discussons... (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_
Sun nimi on AINA nahtavana talla Seatin alla








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeromain
Hei onks sulla mulle joku ysi viis nolla nolla viela?? I'll pay!

Mä en voi myydä mitään... Eikä mulla oo itsellänikään vielä uutta "kommaria".
Tällasen sain muuten taannoin: http://rmk.hamk.fi/~konttmi1/photography/Vertu


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Seat discussons... (Son of a B...5er!)*

Vertu


----------



## Rockmonky (Nov 7, 2003)

ok, maybe a stupid question.. but it's really been bugging me lately..
how do you pronounce SEAT??
is it just 'seet'?
or is it something like 'see-at'


----------



## azul (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: (Rockmonky)*

See-at


----------



## kayos (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Seat discussons... (A2gtirulz)*

Well your right and wrong there the mk2 and mk3 Seat Ibiza's are a based off two different cars!! The front is from a mk2 Golf and the rear is from the Polo.


----------



## eValve (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Seat discussons... (kayos)*

The Seat Ibiza is technically based on the Golf MK3 (thats why you can get it with a 2.0 16V Motor and most parts even have the same art. no.), just it's interior is from the Polo 6N (and not the technical stuff as the Polo has different Motortypes and sizes, easy recognizable by the direction of exhaust and intake canals).
The Cordoba bases on the so called Polo Classic, internally called 6KV, which itsself bases once again on the Golf MK III, just like the Ibiza does.


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Seat discussons... (Syncronicity)*

Sales in Norway have plummeted, and at the current rate equates to 0
I'm currently enjoying my 2nd. Seat Toledo TDI.
My current Toledo:
http://www.bilforumet.net/port...tid=1








And my previous one:
http://www.bilforumet.net/port...tid=2








.scuk A.K.A. ****



_Modified by scuk at 5:49 PM 7-16-2004_


----------



## A2gtirulz (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: Seat discussons... (kayos)*

Either way it is still not the a4 golf/jetta/bora platform. That's why the VWJTI1.8T will have problems.


----------



## WhtVR6 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Seat discussons... (chuppacupra)*

In my opinion SEAT is much more appealing than the US VW's.. I was in Barcelona last summer and all i rode in were SEATs...They need to come to America. That or im going to spain to buy one and have it shipped here and modified to work with US standards....


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: Seat discussons... (WhtVR6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Spidey_MX (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Seat discussons... (2manvr6)*

Hi folks, I'm new around here, but in case you are interested I can upload the pictures of my Ibiza 2003.


----------



## azul (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: Seat discussons... (Spidey_MX)*

They sell SEATs in Mexico, right? I know that you guys down there can get Audi A3s.


----------



## Spidey_MX (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Seat discussons... (azul)*

Both things are right azul, we have SEATs, Audi A3s and S3s


----------



## javi santamaria (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi....
I´m from Spain, concret Madrid, and the Seat is the most popular car in the country, and other marks of Europe.
I have a Seat Ibiza 1.4 modified, very modified, and the motor is VW.
If any question of the mark, please, tell me anything, i atemp to response.
P.D.: Sorry for may English, is very bad.


----------



## javi santamaria (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (javi santamaria)*

People....pics of my Ibiza....enjoy it....









Stock:









My modified car...


----------



## Spidey_MX (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (javi santamaria)*

Muchas felicidades javi, la verdad es que tus modificaciones se ven muy bien. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Pictures of my Ibiza and it's mods.
























High Flow Filter and Seat Sport Stress Bar








Seat Sport Pedals








Direct Flow Muffle


----------



## azul (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: (javi santamaria)*


_Quote, originally posted by *javi santamaria* »_P.D.: Sorry for may English, is very bad.

No te preocupada. Mi español no está bien tampoco. Yo soy medio pocho. Si no conoces pocho, pocho es una persona mexicana (mejico en españa, no?) que no habla español. Soy medio mexicano y hablo medio español. Entonces, soy medio pocho.








Muchas Maos amigos


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (azul)*


_Quote, originally posted by *azul* »_
Yo soy medio pocho. Si no conoces pocho, pocho es una persona mexicana (mejico en españa, no?) que no habla español. Soy medio mexicano y hablo medio español. Entonces, soy medio pocho.









Jajajaja...


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (Son of a B...5er!)*









Would that be the 2.0?


----------



## Spidey_MX (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (Son of a B...5er!)*

Yes it is, unfortunately, when I bought it, they weren't selling the 1.8T here in Mexico, they have started selling it this month. Almost a year later.


----------



## javi santamaria (Jul 28, 2004)

Gracias a los Hispanohablantes...se agradece que por lo menos a uno le entiendan, aun que sea mal....
Pocho, entiendo, juas juas juas .....
Thanks for the wellcome boys.....
The next modification of my Ibiza it´s a 1.8T of a TT (225 hp), modification front lights for the A3 and Recaro Speed Seats in leader Cream....
If any cuestions of the Seat, you know....


----------



## javi santamaria (Jul 28, 2004)

Spidey_MX, si puedes traducir esto, te lo agradeceria.....y a demas, te servira de recordatorio....
Actualmente se esta empezando a comercializar el modelo 1.8 T con 180hp, pero a demas, un TDI de 160hp tambien. Es el Cupra R.
Tambien han comercializado la version FR del Ibiza, con motores 1.8T de 150hp y TDI de 130hp.
Estas, actualmente, son las variantes deportivas de la marca comercializadas en España, pero no en toda Europa.
Gracias.....


----------



## Spidey_MX (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (javi santamaria)*

Seguro que si Javi, aqui esta.
The traduction of what javi wrote, per his request:
"SEAT is starting to sell the 1.8T Ibiza with 180hp, but also one with a TDI engine of 160hp, this are the Cupra R.
They're also selling the Ibiza FR with engines 1.8T of 150hp and TDI of 130hp.
This are the two Ibiza's sport models that are sold in Spain, but not in all Europe."
The Ibiza FR of 150hp is the one I told you about earlier.


----------



## javi santamaria (Jul 28, 2004)

Gracias amigo....
Espero que si teneis dudas, o busques algo en concreto, te pongas en contacto con migo para lo que sea....


----------



## Spidey_MX (Jul 20, 2004)

No tienes nada que agradecer Javi, para eso estamos.
Cuenta con ello... Un abrazo


----------



## condav (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Seat discussons... (A2gtirulz)*

















seat ibiza cupra r with k04 023.cai , fmic, etc

_Modified by condav at 9:48 PM 8-2-2004_


_Modified by condav at 9:51 PM 8-2-2004_


----------



## javi santamaria (Jul 28, 2004)

In Spain, the modification of the engine it´s barely legal.....it´s needed a certiied of TUV....and the upgrade or change engine it´s complet ilegal without a ingeniering study....


----------



## condav (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (javi santamaria)*


----------



## condav (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (condav)*


----------



## DonnyGLX (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: (condav)*

Keep posting pictures of SEAT's. I miss seeing them when I was in Spain, near Sevilla. I would have loved to have my car with me while I was over there. 








VW Jetta(vento) VR6. I saw alot of really nice cars in my 3 months over there. I would love to go back sometime for a couple more months.


----------



## javi santamaria (Jul 28, 2004)

If what you want to see good cars in Spain, I recommend to you that fences, if you can, to Barcelona.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (javi santamaria)*


_Quote, originally posted by *javi santamaria* »_If what you want to see good cars in Spain, I recommend to you that fences, if you can, to Barcelona.

If you want to see good cars in Spain, go to Puerto Banus.








Let me list some that I saw a couple of weeks ago there, during a couple of hours, on one harbor boulevard:
-Gallardo
-BMW Z1
-360 Spider x2
-575M Maranello
-Mondial Cabrio
-CL55 AMG
-SL55 AMG x2
-911 Turbo
-Bentley Continental GT x2
-Cayenne Turbo
-M3 Cabrio
-S4
-older Bentleys and RR's
And other misc. expensive cars. I guess people there have a bit more money...


----------



## javi santamaria (Jul 28, 2004)

Sound of b..... yes, but i talk about modified cars.
In Madrid is normal see this cars, and much more.... Hummers, Aston Martin, Bugatti, etc....
Malaga, Puerto Banus and Marbella in generla, is the zone of Spain more rich and the jet set is livin in this zone.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (javi santamaria)*

Don't know about modified cars in Spain... The whole scene seems to be a bit too fast, too furious, so to say...







Too many Lexus lights and WAY too much chrome strip! Seriously, that chrome strip fad is out of hand there.


----------



## My Bora 1.8t (Aug 9, 2003)

*Re: Seat discussons... (A2gtirulz)*

nice cars!


----------



## das krahe (Sep 28, 2000)

*Re: Seat discussons... (My Bora 1.8t)*

hey guys, I have a cousin who lives in mexico and owns a 2003 Ibiza... thing is he wants to mod it and doesn't know where to find aftermarket parts for it... can anyone post some links of websites that offer aftermarket parts for SEATs?... thanks dudes...


----------



## chuppacupra (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Seat discussons... (My Bora 1.8t)*


----------



## chuppacupra (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Seat discussons... (das krahe)*

http://www.needforspeed.co.uk/
Depends what he's looking for.
http://www.seatcupra.net/
http://www.seatenthusiasts.co....x.php


----------



## Spidey_MX (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Seat discussons... (das krahe)*

What kind of aftermarket parts he is interested in das krahe? There is a very important problem with finding aftermarket parts for SEATS, caused by a very simple reason, SEATs aren't sold in the US, where most of the aftermarket mods in Mexico come from. 
It sucks, but that's the plain and simple truth.








For example, I have tried to find a supercharger for my Ibiza 03, since it has the same 2.0L engine as the Golf, Jetta and New Beetle, and there is a supercharger for these 3, but it doesn't work for the Ibiza because the "electronics" are different.


----------



## das krahe (Sep 28, 2000)

*Re: Seat discussons... (Spidey_MX)*

oye spidey, tu sabes en donde puedo encontrar partes en mexico?


----------



## Spidey_MX (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Seat discussons... (das krahe)*

Que tipo de partes das krahe? Lo que sucede es que algunas partes las puedes encontrar en los mismos dealers de SEAT y otras, como por ejemplo, un turbo para el Ibiza, con el que lo andas dejando alrededor de 200hp, lo encuentras en http://www.delriopower.com
Espero les resulte de utilidad la información a ti y a tu primo.


----------



## CyB3R (Oct 1, 2004)

i own a Ibiza too... here a pic


----------



## ahheadlock (Oct 7, 2004)

sorry if this has already been posted
Seat were sold in Australia for a couple of years but withdrew from the market. There are a few mainly 95 - 96 model seats around but not huge quantities. Very few Gti's. Unfortunately the 1.8t models never made it here i dont think








ps. hello everyone!
btw heres a pic of my 95 gti. not as nice as most of the other ones posted but oh well


















_Modified by ahheadlock at 2:25 AM 10-7-2004_


----------

